# brain spotting that triggers the worst DP/DR state i get?



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going through exactly the same thing right now trying to come off lamictal.


----------



## bringmetolife (Dec 15, 2009)

platourchin said:


> So I went to get brain spotting done by a therapist and the weirdest thing happened. I was sitting there thinking that it was stupid to be sitting in this office listening to sparkly music and staring at a pointer in front of my face for 5 minutes... but then I started to feel something from it. First my muscles were tensing, i started to cry uncontrollably and ball up in the chair. Then I started to get an almost panic attack breathing pattern and started to forget what was going on. After that I started to lose track of my identity and things started to seem as if they weren't there, as if everything was just thoughts and concepts of how reality might be. this all happened in about one minute. Then my therapist got worried because he had never really seen such a strong reaction... so he stopped the procedure and brought me back. I felt pretty messed up for about a week. I thought maybe I got viral meningitis because i had a fever and headache and neck stiffness and rash for 3 weeks... but i can't really tell if it was just that I was sick mentally or if I had meningitis. Does anyone have a similar experience? I would love to hear about other weird reactions from this procedure or emdr.... cause i think they are much the same.


Your reaction sounds normal for EMDR or brain spotting. I'm assuming you've gone through some type of trauma, or else you wouldn't be in that kind of therapy. If you were abused as a child, as I was, the sessions can be very intense and emotionally chaotic because they bring up the emotions that were stuck in that past moment. EMDR and brain spotting are so incredibly hard to go through, but after 4 or 5 months of sessions, one or two per month, I'm letting go of so much. I still have at least one memory to process that I know of.

If you read this, stay with me. You'll be okay and the pain/confusion will pass.


----------



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------



## bringmetolife (Dec 15, 2009)

platourchin said:


> hey thanks! I will do my best to continue with it. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't hurting my brain or something... did you start getting headaches and feeling super sensitive to even little things after you started to do it? If so, does that go away over time?


Yes, that happened to me, too. The headaches were usually a sign that more memories and emotions were working their way out, and that has subsided for me. The sensitivity lasted a little longer, and I cried a lot. Journaling and working with an online support group for abuse survivors helped, but a great deal of the stuff just had to be sorted out and put in perspective by me in my head. I'm really just starting to see things in a more positive way, but I have my moments when I just want to tune out. I found out a lot of things I used to enjoy doing were just ways for me to DP. It's hard work and a constant effort.

One thing that really helped me move forward was being confrontational with things that I wanted to escape from. I actually forced myself to drive to the places where rapes or molestations happened to confront my emotions and move through them. If driving wasn't possible, I used Google Earth to get there virtually. It was a great tool.

Hope I've helped in some way, and nice to meet you. Wish it were under better circumstances.


----------



## platourchin (Sep 10, 2009)

1


----------



## worthless (Jan 18, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but wondering if anyone has any updated stuff on this. To me this is so weird! My grown kid is going to do this and I think it is quackery.


----------

